# To those on the sidelines of HT



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

After going to the St. Louis & mid-west shows I have learned there are a lot of onlookers out there. You quietly sit on the sidelines reading topics, getting ideas, getting to know HobbyTalk. I encourage you to jump in and give us some of your ideas & thoughts so we can all benefit from your opinions as well. There is no such thing as a dumb question and there's always a new idea or a twist on a old one that someone hasn't thought of. We're like a family: we stick together, we fight like brothers, but all in all it's a good time. 
So join our community, we'd love to hear from you. 
-fordcowboy

PS For general information, there are big shots that check in on us from time to time; please keep that in mind when you post your comments. Be fair - constructive criticism and positive feedback goes a long way.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

The pop up ads and some other ads have been keeping me away and on the side lines. Also the last few weeks work hours have been to.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Agreed the pop up ads are beyond annoying and I don't believe I would've became a lifetime member if this was the case from the beginning.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

fordcowboy said:


> After going to the St. Louis & mid-west shows I have learned there are a lot of onlookers out there. You quietly sit on the sidelines reading topics, getting ideas, getting to know HobbyTalk. I encourage you to jump in and give us some of your ideas & thoughts so we can all benefit from your opinions as well. There is no such thing as a dumb question and there's always a new idea or a twist on a old one that someone hasn't thought of. We're like a family: we stick together, we fight like brothers, but all in all it's a good time.
> So join our community, we'd love to hear from you.
> -fordcowboy
> 
> PS For general information, there are big shots that check in on us from time to time; please keep that in mind when you post your comments. Be fair - constructive criticism and positive feedback goes a long way.


Hi guys. Please don't think me rude but perhaps we need to acknowledge and support FCB in the point of his OP. Yup, there are a few clickety click pop up problems going around but there are numerous threads all over HT right now addressing the problem (not just the slot car forum). Let's stay on topic.

*steps off high horse with humble apology for getting up there*

FCB, I totally agree. The input from side-liners who eventually take the plunge is as valuable as anyone else's. It's a little like an accountants balance sheet and the bottom line. Every contribution improves the bottom line.

Guys, how many times have you read a new idea/thought that blew you away only to look over at the author's post count to see that so far it's 2 or 3.......... They are brilliant moments when a new poster opens up and "spills his beans".

Thanks FCB,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Having popups on HT is better than having no HT at all. Do I like them...no, but I can live with them.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hey Jude ...*

As people have noted, you *don't* have to live with popups.
Check in your browser's settings to see if it has a popup-killer feature that you may not have activated.

My browser is Firefox, and 
*I've never seen a popup on HobbyTalk*. 
(For a while I wondered what people were griping about.) 
In Firefox's PREFERENCES under CONTENT, 
there is a checkbox for *BLOCK POPUP WINDOWS*. 
And you can believe it's checked. 

I'd guess most modern browsers have a similar feature. 
If you can't find it, search your browser's HELP files for POPUP. 
If your browser doesn't have one, I'd guess a third party software is available for your machine - just Google POPUP KILLER, and a pageful should appear. 

As J,P,G,&R would say: 
_Then you begin
To make it better (better, better, Aaaaah!)
Nah, nah, nah nanananah, et cetera, et cetera :thumbsup:_​
-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Blocking pop ups is a good way to go, unless you do the chat feature here. While chat will still work, if someone posts a link (like pictures on photobucket, Ebay links, etc) if your pop up blocker is activated you'll get booted out of chat. You can circumvent that issue by either right clicking the links (in chat mind you) or disabling your pop up blocker while you're in chat. I saw others had issues after clicking the Moderator link, and avoided it, so pop ups for me. I do run Adblock Plus on Firefox, and with that, HT looks like it did before it left Hank's control. The paid sponsors are right where they should be and all. Adblock plus is free, and it really works!!!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Slotcarman, when you are in chat and click a link, does it boot you out of chat and take you to the link? If you hit the backspace key or the back button in the browser do you go back to the chat window? You may need to adjust the "Tabs" settings in Firefox options. For the most part they are self explanatory.

Having said that, the engine behind the chat page (Java perhaps?) may be over riding normal browser functions.

Try this next time you are in chat and want to view a link without leaving the chat page/tab. Hold down the control key <Ctrl> while clicking the link and it should open in a new tab. If that fails, click the link but don't release the button. Drag the link up to the empty area of the Tabs bar and then release the button. Sometimes you may need to hold the link there for a second before releasing the button so you can visibly see it "take it's new spot". I hope this helps.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Spies, SPIES I tell 'ya


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Lurkers on Hobby Talk, I've known about them for a few years. I met a couple at the 2008 Autofest. They love Hobby Talk but would rather see and read topics than speak. I don't have a problem with that. 

One member I talked to said he prefers it that way.

To each his own I say.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no problems in chat Michael. Just pointing out if you have a pop up blocker enabled for HT, clicking a link will boot you out of chat, and not to where the link was for either. Chat is run with flash player. When you click a link with you pop ups blocked, I guess it considers it (and the chat itself) as a pop up. A go around if you need your pop up blocker on is to right click a link in chat, and open in a new tab.


----------

